# thin stage or a problem????



## maz2010 (Jun 18, 2010)

hi guys i have a 14 month gsd, he is realy thin my vet has recomended he goes back on to a realy good puppy food, which i have done, he is being fed 4 times aday, amix of tin meat and dry, ....... i need to know if this is a stage these dogs go through??? as i have been told this several times..... and if it is roughly how long does this stage last???????????? help please anyone??


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

He should be on an adult dog food now. What brand are you feeding him? How much does he weigh?


----------



## MikeB06 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Too thin*

Thin is normal for that age. A lot depends on what your feeding and how much. Also how is your dog digesting it's food. What do the stools look like? 

What brand of food do you feed now and how much are you feeding per meal or day? I would certainly be using a digestive enzyme supplement like PROZYME or other like it with each meal. It helps a lot. 

ProZyme - Maximize Nutrition by Improving Nutrient Absorption

Wholistic Digest-All Plus - Digestive Enzymes & Probiotics for Your Dog!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Honestly, chances are your dog's weight is fine. Alot of people including vets think german shepherds should be HUGE- you want yours to grow at a slow steady weight.

But, can you share his weight?


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

4X a day? How do you do that? Did the vet run blood work...maybe a problem. Most vets are happy with a dog on the lean side.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

You should post some pictures. My dogs were always on the lean side during adolesence, thier not fully grown till almost 3. I remember being disappointed with our first gsd, he was really scrauny, he filled out perfectly.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I never listen to anything a vet tells me about food. Anyone who recommends science diet or anything like that has no idea what theyre talking about. Get him off the puppy food and get him on a good adult food.

What are you feeding? How much and how often?

Can you see the dogs ribs when he walks and breathes? Can you feel them? Whats your dogs weight and height at his withers (top part of shoulders)?


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

" I never listen to anything a vet tells me about food"

Lucy dog has a good point. Most vets only receive food training by the pet food supply companies...one vet I talked to (our vet was on maternity leave) had never heard of the raw diet!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

kiya said:


> You should post some pictures. My dogs were always on the lean side during adolesence, thier not fully grown till almost 3. I remember being disappointed with our first gsd, he was really scrauny, he filled out perfectly.


You have to post some photos so we can see your dog. There's no way otherwise we can tell, and hate to guess by saying your dog is fine, then later on find out your vet is right and your dog is too thin....

PHOTOS! From the side and the top looking down.

How much (many cups?) and what food are you giving now? PICTURES OF DOG MOST IMPORTANT!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have a male who is very thin right now. He is 9 months old, probably already over standard height and weighs all of 65 lbs. I mean, he is thin looking. Some are super gangly as youngsters. I know this dog's sire and dam and I think he will be a substantial dog one day. 

You can try to up caloric intake.


----------



## maz2010 (Jun 18, 2010)

thank you every body, for your help.... these are the answers to some of the questions you asked me.... lloyd is 2ft 3inches (feet to shoulders) ..... i feed him on WAINWRIGHTS large puppy bread 0-18 months, this food is HYPO-ALLERGENIC, LOW ALLERGEN, it has NONE OF THE FOLLOWING......WHEAT GLUTEN. UNHEALTHY ADDITIVES, BEEF OR PORK (just turkey), NO DAIRY PRUDUCTS OR EGGS, SOYA OR OTHER FILLERS..... the amount he eats is aprox 20 oz of dry food with 12oz of CHAPPIE TIN FOOD, which is also no egg or soya dairy or red meat... it is rich in fish and low fat ....... as for his wieght, not sure.... yes you can feel the spine and you can see the top of his hip bone, as for the ribs you see these when he runs.... i have added pics in my album, please look .... so what do you think???...... oh yeh i nearly forgot his stools are firm and normal .....


----------

